# the Ultimate Uber Driver Manual - by Drivers for Drivers!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have this idea of writing 'the Ultimate Uber Driver Manual by Drivers for Drivers!' using mostly the very good advice and commentary found in this forum.

This way, we will be able to train our fellow drivers with all the experience and observations we have in one complete manual. We need to be one unified block as much as we are scattered and not united.

Many times Uber's directions are not the best references for advice. Especially when it comes to waitin for a passenger etc..

Instead, we need to be able to build our own rules remaining in general under the Uber rules. Can we crowd source this Uber manual? Can we pull it here?

Most importantly, do you agree there is a need for that?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I think this is an excellent idea. The videos that I watched on Uber's site seemed to be more geared toward UberBlack. There could be separate sections for each level of vehichles. Driving tips such as how to avoid dead miles, maximize pickups, airports, dealing with challenging customers and how to provide the best customer service so your ratings aren't tanked. If this was done in a modular fashion (which makes updating easier), then it could also be geared for the different regions as things will be as different from California to New York to Dallas. The Rideshare Guy, I know has attempted to put together a training manual, but so far I have found it missing some things for example: I started driving for Lyft, but ramping up on how to switch between the app and the map navigation was, to me, somewhat tricky. I finally figured it out, but I know there could be some new drivers that are trying to juggle everything on their first outings.
Building a foundation and expanding on Uber and Lyft's info, this could be great. If you could get it crowd sourced, could you not develop a website just for that purpose. Straight factual information without getting off the track based on emotions.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I have this idea of writing 'the Ultimate Uber Driver Manual by Drivers for Drivers!' using mostly the very good advice and commentary found in this forum.
> 
> This way, we will be able to train our fellow drivers with all the experience and observations we have in one complete manual. We need to be one unified block as much as we are scattered and not united.
> 
> ...


I'm a writer and a doco specialist. Count me in!


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

At one time Google docs had a way where people could collaborate on a document. Is that still out there or have they changed that.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Can't wait to see everyone attempting to agree on acceptable distance to a ping, whether to call or text and when, how long to wait for a pax before no-showing, at what point a no-show is payable, how requests are sent to drivers (nearest or favored). There is a lot of agreement on this forum, but there's maybe even more differences of opinion on how to handle such issues.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Can't wait to see everyone attempting to agree on acceptable distance to a ping, whether to call or text and when, how long to wait for a pax before no-showing, at what point a no-show is payable, how requests are sent to drivers (nearest or favored). There is a lot of agreement on this forum, but there's maybe even more differences of opinion on how to handle such issues.


 This is good. I think that having a positive discussion on these issues will help define how they are handled. Riders are unique as we are Drivers. How we move forward was the original intent of the OP. My acceptance of a ping in my area is certainly going to be of a different opinion of that in SF. The bottom line is how we handle situations that affect our income and minimize our expense and time in doing so.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Can't wait to see everyone attempting to agree on acceptable distance to a ping, whether to call or text and when, how long to wait for a pax before no-showing, at what point a no-show is payable, how requests are sent to drivers (nearest or favored). There is a lot of agreement on this forum, but there's maybe even more differences of opinion on how to handle such issues.


Acceptable distance could vary from site to site so that might be a judgement call.
Text or call is an interesting one, since the new form of communication is SMS messaging people might lean towards that but it's a good discussion on which to do first.
How long to wait, that is a fantastic one, I myself would like to know what others think and what Uber thinks is acceptable, what forms of communication with the customer before you no-show them, etc.
Payable no-shows, great idea but in the end that is up to Uber, I have emailed concerning this and Uber has just stated they emailed the customer but no pay to me.
How request's are sent to drivers, Doesn't Uber have a formula for this? If someone could find out that would be beneficial. 
I probably agree with most on what should be done in each situation but then again it really might differ between Uber sites.
Very good starting point.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I already wrote the book ( driver manual )* uber above and beyond time and* *space* available on amazon.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks, but did you realize there must be over a dozen books on Amazon regarding making money with Uber/Lyft ?
Some of the points mentioned are up to Uber but some are relevant to the city you drive in. It might be good advice but you have to taylor what you do to your location and Uber's partner city policy. 
So it's nice that some people write literature concerning this but in the end the answer's are better off from an Uber manager. 
I for one like to hear current active driver's opinions from my city along with the Uber manager's answer. You always need an email to cut and paste if your actions cause an issue.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I have this idea of writing 'the Ultimate Uber Driver Manual by Drivers for Drivers!' using mostly the very good advice and commentary found in this forum.
> 
> This way, we will be able to train our fellow drivers with all the experience and observations we have in one complete manual. We need to be one unified block as much as we are scattered and not united.
> 
> ...


_Wow you want to help Uber ,when they are not helping drivers ? _


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I have this idea of writing 'the Ultimate Uber Driver Manual by Drivers for Drivers!' using mostly the very good advice and commentary found in this forum.
> 
> This way, we will be able to train our fellow drivers with all the experience and observations we have in one complete manual. We need to be one unified block as much as we are scattered and not united.
> 
> ...


If rates continue their present course, it may be a very short book.......bigger fish to fry right now. The idea is a positive one and for that reason alone, deserves consideration. But as the they say on "Shark Tank"....I'm out.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> If rates continue their present course, it may be a very short book.......bigger fish to fry right now. The idea is a positive one and for that reason alone, deserves consideration. But as the they say on "Shark Tank"....I'm out.


_I can see if drivers were making money ,the rates were not dropping. Sure great idea._


----------

